

Linux admin IQ/trivia test - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/tools/quiz/news/IQ2008linux-news-quiz.php

======
anthonyrubin
Only a handful of these questions would be useful in determining whether
someone is a good Linux admin.

~~~
hapless
And IQ tests don't correlate very well with intelligence. Maybe the name
itself is tongue-in-cheek.

------
wheels
Hmm, fun test. Only missed a couple:

\- Misread the question on lines of C++ and thought "lines of C", which I did
know the answer for.

\- Thought IBM had contributed more to the Linux kernel than Intel

\- The "GUI windowing system" question also was unclear on the wording

~~~
pmjordan
The C++ question is kind of a trick question as a lot of C code is also valid
C++ code, and it wasn't clear from the question which they meant.

------
pierrefar
It's so hackable. Just keep an eye on the URL because it keeps the score for
you.

I mean come on, you build a quiz for geeks, at least try to have a not so
accesible way to change the score.

------
ashleyw
55 — thats bad, isn't it?

------
schtog
More like Linux trivia than an admin test. Fun nonetheless.

